# SUN Zertifizierung



## TimeBugs (30. Mrz 2006)

hallo

hat sich schon mal einer von euch Gedanken über eine Java Zertifizierung gemacht ?
falls ja dann kennt ihr vielleicht diesen Link www.sun.com/training/certification/java/java_assocj2se.html

sieht sehr interressant aus und ist meiner Meinung nach ein besserer Nachweis über Programmierfähigkeit
als ein abgeschlossenes Studium im Bereich Software Engeneering, was ich derzeit in Heilbronn studiere.

Meine Frage : Die Kurse sind ja ziemlich teuer, gibt es ähnlich wie bei Microsoft, Bücher, MOC Unterlagen
                    zum Selbststudium ?


----------



## AlArenal (30. Mrz 2006)

http://www.javausergroup.at/jive/jugat/viewMessage.jsp?message=36&thread=13&forum=3


----------



## Jockel (30. Mrz 2006)

Such mal nach 'Zertifizierung' hier im Forum... in einigen anderen Unterforen gibt's dazu ein paar Beiträge.

@AlArenal: na, so alt, bist du scheinbar doch noch nicht ;- )


----------

